# Squiggles to spur



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well waited ou the storm this morning and headed out about 830. It was a little more bumpy than expected to say the least. Started at the squig and went due west towards the canyon. The was some scattered grass with no lines formed yet. Water was electric blue flyers everywhere. I took my da out there strictly to billfish. We pulled two sea searchers off the flats with horse hoos a seniors off the riggers and a bird and standard in the back. No bills to speak of, ended the day with 7 dolphin 20-40 pounds. 5 of which hit seniors on the riggers. Others on the ballyhoo. Great Father's Day with my dad.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice phins!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool man! Any weedlines of substantial proportions? Been trying to talk big man into running the boat down south soon, and this might be the report that convinces him - he loves to eat those dolphins!
It took me a long time to even see the fish in the picture. Beautiful boat!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Yall killed them. We only caught one wahoo and missed one no billfish the grass was terrible sunday


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It was a good time for sure.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Awesome job... the gulf sure is fishy right now!


----------



## hydrofool (Apr 3, 2009)

Scruggs was that you at the PC marina Monday morning about 0730?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes sir


----------



## hydrofool (Apr 3, 2009)

That 27 Horn of yours sure is one beautiful boat! Hopefully I didn't slobber too bad on it that morning!
We were the party in the 21 Horn headed out about the same time on the opposite side of the fuel dock. Ran about 17 out to the SW for some bottom fishing. Little bumpier than expected but we boxed a limit.
Did miss the storm as it seemed to drift to the north ahead of us.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

hydrofool said:


> That 27 Horn of yours sure is one beautiful boat! Hopefully I didn't slobber too bad on it that morning!
> We were the party in the 21 Horn headed out about the same time on the opposite side of the fuel dock. Ran about 17 out to the SW for some bottom fishing. Little bumpier than expected but we boxed a limit.
> Did miss the storm as it seemed to drift to the north ahead of us.


Yea I am very proud of it. If I would have anyone else oter than my da I would have pushed off about 530 that morning but he wanted to wait it out.


----------



## hydrofool (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice box of fish you had that day. Good luck with your bill search! See ya on the water. Tight lines!


----------

